# Juwel Trigon 190 Aquarium - Poor Flow



## John44 (23 Nov 2016)

So I have a

Juwel Trigon 190 Aquarium
190 Litres

Filtration
Eheim 2178 Professional 3e 600T Thermofilter

I fitted two spray bars at the front and overall have decent circulation at the top and the middle of the tank
however in the bottom few inches whilst I can see circulation Im not convinced its enough

I have a couple of pictures below.

The leaf caught in the grass does move with the flow but its not enough to dislodge it

In the second picture the plant its self moves gently as does the rubbish at the base but the rubbish does not
get dislogged




 



 





Thoughts and advice appreciated


Regards
John B


----------



## ian_m (23 Nov 2016)

More flow, you need more flow.

How about trying a power head/ wave maker stuck front glass below the spray bars pushing more water backwards. Or two smaller wave makers on front left and right of tank ?

Corner tanks are hard to get decent consistent flow, as you have experienced, but there are also many options to improve things.


----------



## John44 (23 Nov 2016)

Ian
Thanks, as my flow seems ok apart from the bottom third I thought about 2 small powerheads on the front (one at each side) about 3 inches or so above the substrate- does that seem sensible 

John B


----------



## ian_m (23 Nov 2016)

John44 said:


> 3 inches or so above the substrate- does that seem sensible


May be not, depending where your filter intake(s) are/is.

You are trying to create circular flow (in your case) across the top of the tank, down the back, across the plants and back up the front of the tank, thus power heads at the bottom will be going against the flow.

Try power head(s) on front glass trying to enhance the output of your spray bar at a first go.


----------



## John44 (23 Nov 2016)

Ian

Fair point I thought about a couple of these - I think a couple of these will do the trick - Hydor Koralia Nano 900 Circulation and Wave Pump and mount them as suggested front left and right, the area with the poorest circulation is bottom front
(intake is is the rear corner)
John B


----------



## John44 (24 Nov 2016)

So I added two Koralia at 900 l/h each and placed them top left and right
Video shows the flow - maybe its a little to much ?

Thoughts appreciated





Regards
John B


----------



## ian_m (24 Nov 2016)

Much better.

No get your drop checker and move it everyday around the tank and verify it turns green.

I tied my plastic JBL drop checker to a pebble so I could place it in the middle of the tank.

Was very surprised that some places in the tank the drop checker stayed blue.


----------

